# CCW Permit Course



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

I am a resident of the Commonwealth of Virginia and am going to get a CCW permit. Virginia requires that you take hunter course, an NRA course or any firearm safety or training course in order to obtain the permit. My understanding is that if you choose to take a CCW course, you are required to shoot and hit within a certain grouping. Does anyone know what the parameter of the grouping is?


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

wickedrider said:


> I am a resident of the Commonwealth of Virginia and am going to get a CCW permit. Virginia requires that you take hunter course, an NRA course or any firearm safety or training course in order to obtain the permit. My understanding is that if you choose to take a CCW course, you are required to shoot and hit within a certain grouping. Does anyone know what the parameter of the grouping is?


It has been over 7 years since I got mine but at 10 yards you had to hit in the black with a standard NRA bulllseye target, no time limit. So basically minute-barn-door expectations.

Your results may vary.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

It depends on the course and the instructor. You are not required to "qualify" in VA just show competency. Some classes do not require you to shoot at all. It just depends upon where you take the class. Also, if you are ex-military you can use your ddform 214 as proof of competency.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

There are a number of online courses that you can use. Takes about 20 minutes to complete one. upon passing they will send you a Certificate which you may print and use to procure your CCC license. Really, it's no big deal.


----------

